# Safe passage



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

On X'mas Day I'll be riding from the downtown area down to Torrance. Which direct route is the safest? Western? Vermont? Sepulveda? ....or any other? Thanks!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

roadfix said:


> On X'mas Day I'll be riding from the downtown area down to Torrance. Which direct route is the safest? Western? Vermont? Sepulveda? ....or any other? Thanks!


Can you give me more specific start/end points?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

maybe....western south to venice, right on venice to the ocean, left on the bike path south to torrance.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks, I'm starting from mi barrio in Echo Park.....near Sunset & Alvarado. I need to get to Sepulveda & Hawthorne.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

roadfix said:


> Thanks, I'm starting from mi barrio in Echo Park.....near Sunset & Alvarado. I need to get to Sepulveda & Hawthorne.


And where's the end point in Torrance?

I would maybe take Sunset-->Fountain-->Wilton-->4th-->Rimpau-->Venice

Rimpau actually ends at Pico, but it's easy to get to Venice from there. You just go around a short block, and you can see it from Pico.

You could take LaBrea over Baldwin Hills. I haven't even driven that in years so I have no idea if it's bike friendly. I do know it's more mellow than LaCienega.

If you don't mind going straight through South L.A., I would take Arlington/Van Ness rather than Western. It should be quieter.

If you want to go around the west side of Baldwin Hills, I have a route that I take to Torrance, but it depends where in Torrance you're going...

From Venice: Overland-->Sepulveda-->Manchester-->Aviation-->Manhattan Beach Blvd.-->Rindge-->190th-->Anza


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I am The Edge said:


> maybe....western south to venice, right on venice to the ocean, left on the bike path south to torrance.


Thanks Lee......After giving some thought overnight I might just take that very route......as my end point will be very close to the ocean.


----------

